# Would have been 30 today.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Today would have been our sons 30th birthday.
It is the driest warmest 7 July in th elast 30 yerars.
As a youngster all his birthday parties were indoors and our daughters on 29 April were always outdoors.

Rest in peace son, we never got chance to say goodbye.
Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you Dave.

As a father, I cannot begin to comprehend the loss of a child.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

At the moment I am really struggling with the thought that I may lose Albert

But I will never lose a child so young

My thoughts are with you

Love Sandra


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry Dave


As a dad, I couldn't imagine it or perhaps cope with it.

All the best.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Feel for you both big style Dave 
:bighug:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

It must be a very difficult day - thoughts are with you both.

Best wishes
Mike


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Dave,

I would imagine that a parents grief from the loss of a child must be the most inconsolable feeling.

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Give him today Dave and be strong tomorrow. All the best

Dick


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Today would have been our sons 30th birthday


Big {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope it is not inappropriate to 'like' your post. 

I have done so as I feel for you - like others I cannot imagine what you must have gone through. Our son is 26 years old and our daughter 30 this December. 

I cant even imagine what a good thing to say would be, so I'll say nowt. I will raise a glass to his memory and the good times you must have had 

Paul (and Alison)


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

To Dave and Lady P and the wider family - thoughts are with you.
Each birthday, Christmas and New Year must be difficult and painful.
Keep smiling of the good times and treasured memories
Cheers


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

1302 said:


> I hope it is not inappropriate to 'like' your post.
> 
> I have done so as I feel for you - like others I cannot imagine what you must have gone through.


That's exactly how I feel Dave.

You sometimes mention your terrible loss and a little of how you feel. It is certain to make other members become quiet and reflective too.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We lost our younger daughter at 25 so we know a little how you and your good lady wife are feeling.

Keep your memories and whilst the pain never goes away, treasure the time you had together.

In out thoughts. Keith & Carol x


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thinking of you all Dave, Alan.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hugs to you and Lady P. 


Sue


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We lost "our boy" age 35 Feb 1 2011 from swine flu. A fantastic Dad to Keinan age 10 and Dad to be for Holly [knew she was coming but too early she was the daughter he wanted"]

Now she is 2 going on 12 has got us all running around and do you know the big question 2.5 years ago. Yes I would give anything to have him back.

Now what do you think?????

PS our user name Blaine, is his always was and will stay the same.

Hil x


----------

